# Documentary About The 300 Years Of Raketa...



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

The History of a Russian Watch Factory

Link to the Video


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What an interesting video, a must for any true USSR watch fan, thanks for postingÂ


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I was captivated,thank you.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Watched this last night with my Russian-speaking girlfriend (she's Ukrainian).

Apparently there are funny bits, the humour of which is not really reflected in the sub-titles. Nevertheless I enjoyed it too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

More Videos from Raketa

Art Video "50 Years in Space"

Link to video "50 Years in Space"

New Raketa Yalta (redesigned from a model from 1960's)

Link to Yalta watch video

We hope ou enjoy))


----------

